
How New York’s Postwar Female Painters Battled for Recognition - animo
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/10/08/how-new-yorks-postwar-female-painters-battled-for-recognition
======
dang
It's against the site guidelines to editorialize titles, so please don't do
that.

"Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't
editorialize."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was "Why Are We Still Ignoring Lee Krasner?")

